# I'll never have any friends.



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

I've tried being nicer to people, and actually thought I was making progress. But it doesn't work.

I've never known what's it like to have a friend, and I don't think I ever will. I'm just too different. And hobbies don't help when you're this different. I've joined societies I've been interested in, but as soon as people find out how odd I am they all leave.

I'm too depressed to continue this post


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Man I'm sorry about that. 
Just curious what makes you think you are so different? Everyones different you know.


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you not have any? What about your family?I mean even internet friends? If you dont , i can help
I know it s hard but you have to struggle.do you see a therapist?
And i know there are somebody out there who will like you just the way you are.
Maybe it ll take time but you will meet at last.
I m sorry i dont know what to say other than these.and maybe these seem like cliche to you.i m having the same problems but nothing is permanent you know :/


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

They probably leave cuz you "think" you are so odd that you can't relax, be yourself or really be in the friendship. Not that it's easy to not think that way, most of us do. but it's a lot more likely that you thinking you're odd is causing the problems rather than you actually being ultra odd/different. Just food for thought.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Join the club OP!
Loners for life.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Were simply too boring.
We need to make a society where boring and introverted people can flourish.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

anthropy said:


> We need to make a society where boring and introverted people can flourish.


Japan? Norway?


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

mokoman said:


> I've joined societies I've been interested in, but as soon as people find out how odd I am they all leave.


What??? Are these official societies? Tbh I struggle to belive it's accurate that everybody would leave an established societal club purely based on one person being there.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

WhispersWithWolf said:


> Japan? Norway?


It doesn't matter where you are. Shy people are considered outcasts everywhere.


----------



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

macky said:


> What??? Are these official societies? Tbh I struggle to belive it's accurate that everybody would leave an established societal club purely based on one person being there.


I worded that really badly. I mean that when I join a society people still try and avoid me, and despite having connections with people it doesn't help. I'm currently living with a guy that is like my twin, he's interested in everything I am interested in, literally everything, to the point of it being bizarre. But still we don't talk and I feel like my being there annoys him.


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

People no matter where and when you join, already have their cliques. Even here.

But there is tons of people in this world and people just like you, although they can be hard to find.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have any friends either and i agree it's too lonely. Have you never had any friends?  I'm sorry, it's never too late though no matter what people say. If you feel like you don't fit in you just haven't met anyone who you feel comfortable with yet.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Once you are out of school it alot more harder and you need to have a few interests and people dont like talking to us because we cant just ramble on about stuff even when i went to dog train groups of people would talk and i would be standing to the side by myself and from this experience i have worked out i cant talk o and people did try and talk to me but when you give yes or no answers and go silent they give up on trying and the max you get is hello how are you


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

OP, you say you think your room mate may be annoyed with your presence. are there any facts you can find that prove your thoughts? do you have proof that people are actually avoiding you? i only ask these things because i have thoughts like these too (my therapist calls them ANTs "automatic negative thoughts") that our brains have just programmed us to have. there's not really a way to avoid the ANTs but you can teach/train yourself to respond to them differently, one way is to ask yourself those kind of questions. because the things you think other people are thinking/feeling is most likely just what you are thinking/feeling.


----------



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

FrayedEndsofSanity said:


> OP, you say you think your room mate may be annoyed with your presence. are there any facts you can find that prove your thoughts? do you have proof that people are actually avoiding you? i only ask these things because i have thoughts like these too (my therapist calls them ANTs "automatic negative thoughts") that our brains have just programmed us to have. there's not really a way to avoid the ANTs but you can teach/train yourself to respond to them differently, one way is to ask yourself those kind of questions. because the things you think other people are thinking/feeling is most likely just what you are thinking/feeling.


I'm going to reply while I'm sane. They don't dislike me, I just avoid everyone and then feel like they're avoiding me, and I get more and more depressed in my room alone until I'm suicidal. Then suddenly I'll be normal again like I am now, and think it's over. Then it all starts again.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

mokoman said:


> I'm going to reply while I'm sane. They don't dislike me, I just avoid everyone and then feel like they're avoiding me, and I get more and more depressed in my room alone until I'm suicidal. Then suddenly I'll be normal again like I am now, and think it's over. Then it all starts again.


Im aorry for what you're going through. Are you in a college dorm or sharing a flat? If you know you're avoiding these people, maybe you can gain some comfort that people are not actually avoiding you. Their reactions could just reflect on your own actions, so if you were to somehow change your actions people may be more receptive.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 12, 2015)

Hi there Mokoman! I'm going through a very similar situation right now and have been for a long time. I'm from the UK and are in my second year at College right now - Sixth Form to be exact. Since I've attended the College I haven't made a single friend at all there and whenever an opportunity arises, I find the other person isn't interested or I struggle to open up around them. It is depressing and it can be easy to isolate one's self I find. 

I'm really sorry that you're in a very unlucky situation right now, and I know how easy it is to lose faith in finding friend's when every time you put effort into getting to know others, it somehow just never works out. However, while all of those factors are relevant to an extent, please remember that you are not alone in how you are feeling and there are people on this forum who are looking out for you. Your time will come as to when you will make friend(s) and that your differences will only make potential friend(s) find they are simply just your greatest quirk's shining brightly for everyone to see! I hope you feel better soon and feel free to contact me sometime. Best wishes.


----------

